# The Books of the Bible



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 6, 2007)

http://thebooksofthebible.info/main.php

Looks interesting. Any thoughts?


----------



## Staphlobob (Aug 6, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> http://thebooksofthebible.info/main.php
> 
> Looks interesting. Any thoughts?



Looks like another marketing gimmick. 

As for translation ... Psalm 1:1 alone is enough to cause problems.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2007)

Uses the TNIV.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 6, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Uses the TNIV.


Yeah, that was the drawback for me. Any other thoughts though?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Yeah, that was the drawback for me. Any other thoughts though?



I think the concept might be helpful, but using the TNIV means I'd never use it. Perhaps they should consider doing the _Books of the Bible_ with other translations.


----------

